# Sickening



## littlemay (Oct 30, 2012)

Just found this on gumtree, what the hell is wrong with people?!

rainbow lorikeet comes with cage | Birds | Gumtree Australia Bankstown Area - Greenacre


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 30, 2012)

Let's send that fellow a message, this is wrong. If you're gonna keep a bird, keep it well.

They are not like a snake, it doesn't like the confined spaces. It needs to fly.


----------



## reaver (Oct 30, 2012)

Also looks like seed in there with it, very bad for rainbow lorikeets.


----------



## littlemay (Oct 30, 2012)

Have already e-mailed my disgust. Is there no way to report incidences such as these...? This person is openly advertising their cruel treatment of the animal.


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 30, 2012)

littlemay said:


> Have already e-mailed my disgust. Is there no way to report incidences such as these...? This person is openly advertising their cruel treatment of the animal.



Maybe you could take down the address and contact the RSPCA or AWL?


----------



## FAY (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you find it odd that the person's address is on the ad? Pretty weird to me...


----------



## littlemay (Oct 30, 2012)

Sabohan said:


> Maybe you could take down the address and contact the RSPCA or AWL?



Have sent a complaint to the rspca - seriously doubt anything will come of it.



FAY said:


> Do you find it odd that the person's address is on the ad? Pretty weird to me...



I don't think this person has the mental capacity to grasp why this might not be a good idea.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Dry seed is not actually bad for them unless that is all they get.

Yep, the "comes with cage" is apalling. A budgie cage is too small for a budgie, let alone a lorikeet. Even as a night perch (if it has its wings clipped) it is too damn small. Some people should never own animals.
Maybe the seller should be made to spend a few nights sleeping in a tea chest...

Blue


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Alright guys, just took a MASSIVE dump into a zip lock bag. 

What else should i put in my "supporters" package ready to post to this fine keeper of animals?


----------



## shabbyy (Oct 30, 2012)

treeofgreen said:


> Alright guys, just took a MASSIVE dump into a zip lock bag.
> 
> What else should i put in my "supporters" package ready to post to this fine keeper of animals?



Yummy.


I hope you're being sarcastic...


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 30, 2012)

Sabohan said:


> Yummy.
> 
> 
> I hope you're being sarcastic...



Dont you always keep a zip lock bag ready at work just in case you have to take out revenge on behalf of poorly cared for animals?


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 30, 2012)

I want to buy that poor bird off the barstad just to give it better care


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 30, 2012)

seems fishy to me , see down the bottom in bold NO RETURNS , wonder why they feel the need to state that in the add , makes me think theres something wrong with the bird apart from the obvious


----------



## littlemay (Oct 30, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if it has been wild caught tbh


----------



## dragonlover1 (Oct 30, 2012)

probably one of the many stolen birds we keep hearing about


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow. So, so disgusting. If it were in Queensland I'd have taken it


----------



## Manda1032 (Oct 30, 2012)

I called them a few choice words too


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 30, 2012)

^ Glad I wasn't the only one.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 30, 2012)

littlemay said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it has been wild caught tbh



My first thoughts too


----------



## Tristan (Oct 30, 2012)

Fulmer said:


> look at the gronks name lol says it all bet hes just a drug abuser that needs any cash for his next hit. ****ing Junkies.




i hope that's meant as a joke, the name is one of the most common in the world and if what you said was meant in anything other than a joke I'm afraid you would be starting to fall under the Bigoted racist banner for which i have little tolerance. its the same attitude as "the only good snake is a dead one" or "all cats should be killed" take your pick


----------



## littlemay (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, the ad has been taken down, apparently someone has bought the poor thing.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 31, 2012)

It looks pretty obvious to me that the seller did not want it back because they recognise they are incapable of meeting its needs. The sad side of the equation is that information on the keeping of lorikeets in general, and the Rainbow Lorikeet in particular, is readily available. Yes, it is more work than exclusive seed eaters but that is what you take on to be the proud owner of such beautiful and intelligent parrots. Their behaviour can be moulded accordingly, from fledglings to that which you wish to attain as adults. You simply have to be prepared to put in the required work. Evidently someone was not prepared to do so.


Blue


----------

